# Can my tank overhang my stand slightly?



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I wouldn't do it.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

my cabinet was to small for my 75 gallon, I used a couple of 2x4s at the back and screwed them in. 
You can do the same, or you can put a piece of plywood under the tank ( the more expensive one)


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> I wouldn't do it.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm getting that sense from my googling. Plus it may be a bit unsightly. Anyone know a good website for inexpensive tank stands?


----------



## GoldenTetra (Jan 17, 2009)

It can cause the tanks frame to actually warp and in the long run leak or bust, I wouldn't do it. If you're handy at all, you could try building one, I don't know of any sites that sell stands, sorry.


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

PM hydrophyte. He might build you a stand. He was advertising it in the S&S forum earlier.


----------



## Surgeon (Jun 17, 2011)

My tank overhangs by a cm. I'll tell you if the 400L ends up on the floor or not


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

DrewWoodside said:


> I currently have a 10 gallon standard tank. I'd like to upgrade slightly to a rimless tank at 17 gallons. The current stand fits my standard 20" x 10" x 12" perfectly. Can I place my new 23.6 x 11.8 x 14.2in tank on my original stand? It will overhang slightly, http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/glass-rimless-aquariums/rimless-aquarium-60-l.html.
> But that wouldn't cause the tank to break or anything right?
> Thanks for any info! :smile::smile:


A 2x4 or something similar cut to lengths a bit wider than the tank will work fine. I haven't measure recently but I did the same on a 10 gal.tank using 1x2x8 furring strips. Used only 3 strips to support. Its been years and no problems.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

No need to get a new tank when you can just stick some 2x4's on the back.


----------

